# Será que vamos ter neve nas montanhas Açorianas nos próximos dias?



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2010 às 14:17)

Com as descidas de temperaturas previstas para os proximos dias até sábado ao qual se junta a queda de aguaceiros de granizo previsto para todas as ilhas e vento de noroeste e os modelos GFS a darem cotas de neve para sexta e sábado a variarem entre os 400 e os 700 metros, será que para além do Pico, mas alguma montanha açoriana será brindada no seu topo pelo manto branco? Principalmente nas maiores das ilhas


----------



## Hazores (24 Fev 2010 às 15:34)

como todos nós sabemos essas não são as cotas reais aqui para os Açores, eu aumentaria, pelo menos mais uns 250 a 300m, o que de qualquer forma atingia os 1000 m de altiude.
de qualquer forma ainda existe muitos (não são assim tantos) picos e serras nos Açores que ultrapassam os 1000 m por isso à que ter esperança para ver cair um floco de neve.

na minha opinião, acho que vamos ficar aquem das nossas espectativas porque a entrada de ar frio não vai ser suficiente para cair neve, e mesmo que seja a precipitação não vai ser muito abundante, segundo o modelo GFS das 06h.

por isso acho que se acontecer a nevar ocorrerá, para além do pico, na zona mais alta da ilha das flores.

oxalá que eu esteja completamente errado e que nevasse um pouco por todas as ilhas, pelo menos das que tem participantes no forum...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2010 às 15:45)

Acredito que poderá caír alguma coisa

no Pico abaixo dos 1 mil metros
nas Flores
e nos Pontos Mais altos da Serra de Santa Bárbara na Terceira e no Pico da Vara embora nesta ultima é quantidades minimas


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (24 Fev 2010 às 15:56)

Pessoalmente acredito que caia alguma coisa ainda que mínima mas montanhas mais altas dos Açores.
Se os modelos dão cotas de neves estimadas para os 700-800 metros, fácil será ver queda de neve a 1103m (S.Miguel) e a 1021 metros  (Terceira).

Isto sem falarmos na ilha do Pico e particularmente o caso das Flores e até mesmo nas montanhas mais altas do Faial e de São Jorge.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2010 às 16:01)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pessoalmente acredito que caia alguma coisa ainda que mínima mas montanhas mais altas dos Açores.
> Se os modelos dão cotas de neves estimadas para os 700-800 metros, fácil será ver queda de neve a 1103m (S.Miguel) e a 1021 metros  (Terceira).
> 
> Isto sem falarmos na ilha do Pico e particularmente o caso das Flores e até mesmo nas montanhas mais altas do Faial e de São Jorge.



Amigo olho aberto aí para o Pico da Vara!!! 

Vou tb estar atento ao Pico da Barrosa. Se der sábado vou até lá acima. Depende do tempo


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (24 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Amigo olho aberto aí para o Pico da Vara!!!
> 
> Vou tb estar atento ao Pico da Barrosa. Se der sábado vou até lá acima. Depende do tempo



Claro que sim 

Quando cai granizo por aqui fico sempre atento e por experiência sei que cai alguma coisa lá em cima ainda que pequena, mas ela cai!  ... pena é por vezes as malditas nuvens não deixarem ver nada.

Na Barrosa geralmente cai tb alguma coisa sempre que as temperaturas se justificam. Uma vez lá em cima no radar da antena passei de carro aquando de uma forte descida de temperatura e apanhei um bom saraivão que nas localidades mais baixas foi líquida 

Ficas com a Barrosa que eu fico com o Pico da Vara e restante Tronqueira


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2010 às 16:20)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Claro que sim
> 
> Quando cai granizo por aqui fico sempre atento e por experiência sei que cai alguma coisa lá em cima ainda que pequena, mas ela cai!  ... pena é por vezes as malditas nuvens não deixarem ver nada.
> 
> ...



certissimo


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2010 às 18:07)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Claro que sim
> 
> Quando cai granizo por aqui fico sempre atento e por experiência sei que cai alguma coisa lá em cima ainda que pequena, mas ela cai!  ... pena é por vezes as malditas nuvens não deixarem ver nada.
> 
> ...




Se vires algum priôlo, diz qualquer coisa !


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2010 às 19:53)

Não sei se serão cotas tão baixa, infelizmente o grande Atlântico está ai a fazer-se notar, mas espero sinceramente que haja surpresas e que os membros açorianos nos brindem com muitos relatos e registos! Eu irei seguir o episódio o mais atento possível! 

Venha a NEVE!!!!

PS- Não se esqueçam de tirar umas fotos!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (24 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

É verdade. Até sábado teremos granizo e trovoada.

Belém não sei se será assim tão fácil visualizar o Priôlo, até porque geralmente quando há mau tempo as aves escondem-se em buracos de troncos de árvores  

Vamos lá ver nessa guerra entre frio e amenidade atlântica quem leva a melhor


----------



## Hazores (24 Fev 2010 às 22:19)

aposto no atlantico, infelizmente


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2010 às 22:43)

Amigos! Vamos manter a esperança, as cotas ainda estão bem baixas para sábado. Tudo será possivel, nem que seja água-neve no topo das montanhas.


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> É verdade. Até sábado teremos granizo e trovoada.
> 
> Belém não sei se será assim tão fácil visualizar o Priôlo, até porque geralmente quando há mau tempo as aves escondem-se em buracos de troncos de árvores
> 
> Vamos lá ver nessa guerra entre frio e amenidade atlântica quem leva a melhor




Não sei onde os priôlos se escondem quando faz mau tempo ( é possível que os troncos ocos por vezes sirvam de abrigo), porque isso varia muito de ave para ave, mas se vires algum, já seria muito bom!
Para não fugir tanto à questão do tópico, apenas acho que só no momento iremos ter a resposta ( mas sem dúvida é uma situação interessante).


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (24 Fev 2010 às 23:36)

belem disse:


> Não sei onde os priôlos se escondem quando faz mau tempo ( é possível que os troncos ocos por vezes sirvam de abrigo), porque isso varia muito de ave para ave, mas se vires algum, já seria muito bom!
> Para não fugir tanto à questão do tópico, apenas acho que só no momento iremos ter a resposta ( mas sem dúvida é uma situação interessante).



Amigo existem nesse momento à volta de 700 e poucos casais de priôlos a viverem no seu estado selvagem que está confinado apenas à vegetação endémica em redor do Pico da Vara.

Além desses a viverem no meio natural existem também no parque zoológico da Vila do Nordeste casais de priôlos a viverem em cativeiro para se reproduzirem e serem depois largados como os outros ao seu habitat natural.

De verão que é a altura mais amena para caminhadas e passeios pedestres até ao Pico da Vara, é que é possível ver essas aves conhecidas pelo seu chilrear típico a esvoaçarem pela floresta, porque de inverno além do tempo não permitir e ser perigoso devido à eventual ocorrência de mau tempo ou até deslizamentos de terra, não se vê muito essa ave, porque regra geral elas estão abrigadas em troncos ocos de árvores ou em buracos de desfiladeiros das montanhas, e tb porque eu não me atreveria a escalar o Pico da Vara nessa altura. Aliás de verão existem vários circuitos de Bird-Whatching até à zona da floresta endémica do Pico da Vara, mas agora nessa altura ninguém se atreve a subir até ao Pico da Vara. Não existem ruas até lá cima. Só estreitos caminhos de terra por onde só passam pessoas e eventualmente burros, cabras e ovelhas dos camponeses. Os carros ficam estacionados na Freguesia da Algarvia e depois é auto-patas a escalar a montanha 

Nesta altura, pra já os caminhos pedestres estão fechados pela altura de Inverno, além do facto que alguns até estão intransitáveis devido a derrocadas das fortes chuvas que têm caído.

Se se justificar boas fotos com a previsão de "neve" (ou não), como estão a prever, o máximo onde irei será até ao fim da freguesia da Algarvia no início de um caminho de mato que dá para tirar fotos ao Pico. Mas se eu vir algum não te preocupes que vou fazer os possíveis e os impossíveis para tirar foto... se bem que é difícil por vezes tirar fotos a aves ehehehe 
Mas fica aqui prometido


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2010 às 23:56)

Muito obrigado pelas explicações dadas.
Não quero ver ninguém em situação de perigo por tal coisa! lol
Foi tudo mais numa «se der»...


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

belem disse:


> Muito obrigado pelas explicações dadas.
> Não quero ver ninguém em situação de perigo por tal coisa! lol
> Foi tudo mais numa «se der»...



Igualmente eu, neste caso relativo às fotos da neve. Fazer sempre tudo com a máxima segurança possível. Pois mais importante que qualquer fenómeno, por muito desejado e belo que seja, é a nossa preciosa vida!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

Ao que parece oficialmente a queda de neve nas ilhas na madrugada de sexta para sábado poderá ser uma realidade a Partir dos:

940 metros para o Grupo Ocidental

970 metros para o Grupo Central

1070 metros para o Grupo Oriental


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Fev 2010 às 15:51)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Ao que parece oficialmente a queda de neve nas ilhas na madrugada de sexta para sábado poderá ser uma realidade a Partir dos:
> 
> 940 metros para o Grupo Ocidental
> 
> ...



Custa-me a perceber essas cotas. A sério!

Porque dão cotas tão baixas para o Grupo central e cotas mais baixas para o Grupo Oriental, sabemdo que no Grupo Oriental existem (existe) apenas uma única ilha com altitudes muito superiores às restantes do Grupo Central com a excepção do Pico?

E a questão das cotas para o Grupo Ocidental ser de 940, devem de estar-se a referir pura e simplesmente às flores só pode.

Ainda essa noite cheguei a registar 7.9ºC pelas minhas bandas. Se nem com essas temperaturas dão neve para a minha zona então sinceramente e que me desculpem os demais, a meteorologia é uma treta das grandes.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2010 às 16:03)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Custa-me a perceber essas cotas. A sério!
> 
> Porque dão cotas tão baixas para o Grupo central e cotas mais baixas para o Grupo Oriental, sabemdo que no Grupo Oriental existem (existe) apenas uma única ilha com altitudes muito superiores às restantes do Grupo Central com a excepção do Pico?
> 
> ...



Aos poucos vão alterando as coisas.

Ontem o Mata não dava neve para aqui

Hoje aquele meteorologista indiano, o Fernandes, já falou acima dos 1070 metros para aqui
Mas eu continuo acreditar que caia alguma coisa na Barrosa a 950 metros. No Pico da Vara nem duvido.

Eu junto ao mar, na costa sul, uma das zonas mais amenas da ilha registei uma minima de 8,7ºC imagino então aí para o Nordeste que é bem mais frio


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 19:56)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Custa-me a perceber essas cotas. A sério!
> 
> Porque dão cotas tão baixas para o Grupo central e cotas mais baixas para o Grupo Oriental, sabemdo que no Grupo Oriental existem (existe) apenas uma única ilha com altitudes muito superiores às restantes do Grupo Central com a excepção do Pico?
> 
> ...



Não percebo onde é que está a dúvida.

Se há mais frio em altitude no grupo central, porque é que a cota não deveria ser mais baixa?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Fev 2010 às 20:21)

Ontem à noite registei  temperaturas por aqui na casa dos 7-9ºC.

Se nem mesmo assim com essas temperaturas dão neve para aqui, então sinceramente não sei quando quando irá nevar.

Certamente só quando eles entenderem 

Olha acabei de ver há pc o boletim do tempo e o indiano insiste com a sua teoria dos 940 m para o Grupo Ocidental  e com os 970 para o Central e 1070 para o oriental  

Hilariante! Melhor do que isso só mesmo nas previsões da China 

Brincadeira 

Mas agora a sério: Eu não sei onde foi que esse meteorologista se licenciou.. Na Universidade dos Açores é que não foi de certeza 

Registo aqui agora uma máxima de de 9.3.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Fev 2010 às 21:14)

AnDré disse:


> Não percebo onde é que está a dúvida.
> 
> Se há mais frio em altitude no grupo central, porque é que a cota não deveria ser mais baixa?



Mais frio em altitude?
Por isso mesmo!

Se aqui a zona do Nordeste que é a parte mais alta da ilha e a maior altitude depois da ilha do Pico acho que não é preciso dizer mais nada. Se ontem eu aqui até registei temperaturas mais baixas que algumas ilhas do Grupo central, sem falar de Ponta Delgada e Santa Maria, e associada igualmente a uma pressão atmosférica tb mais baixa... então devo de ser eu que andei na faculdade errada.

Se houvessem estações meteorológicas lá em cima tiraríamos aqui a prova dos 9.. aliás nem é preciso ser-se formado em meteorologia para saber-se que a temperatura diminui com a altitude!

E o problema já nem é a cota porque pelo que se vê até dão cotas imaginárias a ilhas onde a altitude máxima das mesmas é inferior às respectivas cotas.

Na minha escola ainda se ensinava que a altitude é um factor principal na variação do clima. Pelos vistos já não é mais.
Se até esses meteorologistas trocam cotas com altitudes máximas das ilhas, então prefiro ficar por aqui.
Venham mais


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Mais frio em altitude?
> Por isso mesmo!
> 
> Se aqui a zona do Nordeste que é a parte mais alta da ilha e a maior altitude depois da ilha do Pico acho que não é preciso dizer mais nada. Se ontem eu aqui até registei temperaturas mais baixas que algumas ilhas do Grupo central, sem falar de Ponta Delgada e Santa Maria, e associada igualmente a uma pressão atmosférica tb mais baixa... então devo de ser eu que andei na faculdade errada.
> ...



Quando em meteorologia se fala de frio em altitude, nada tem a ver com a temperatura no cume dos montes. Podem estar -3ºC no Pico da Vara, mas se as temperaturas forem positivas em altitude, garanto-te que não neva.

O frio em altitude está relacionado com a temperatura aos 850hPa, 500hPa....
Esses parâmetros são essenciais para o cálculo da cota de neve. 

A diferença de 1ºC aos 850hPa, tem mais importância que a diferença de 100 metros entre as serras.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Fev 2010 às 21:39)

AnDré disse:


> Quando em meteorologia se fala de frio em altitude, nada tem a ver com a temperatura no cume dos montes. Podem estar -3ºC no Pico da Vara, mas se as temperaturas forem positivas em altitude, garanto-te que não neva.
> 
> O frio em altitude está relacionado com a temperatura aos 850hPa, 500hPa....
> Esses parâmetros são essenciais para o cálculo da cota de neve.
> ...



Certo!

Mas não te esqueças que a altitude também tem aqui um papel preponderante pk se não fosse, a essa hora tb não nevaria na Madeira que situa-se numa latitude muito mais quente que os Açores, ou até então nas Canárias, Cabo verde ou em Madagáscar, para não citar outros exemplos. Arranjar desculpas para tentar justificar a ocorrência ou não de queda de neve em ilhas terá que se ter em conta muitos e vários aspectos entre os quais a ALTITUDE E A ÁREA DE RETENÇÃO DE FRIO das ilhas, coisa que no caso dos Açores é explicado na ilha do Pico pela sua altitude e em São Miguel pela sua maior área e altitude quando em relação a outras ilhas, ou será que isso não é o suficiente???

E onde entram agora aqui as cotas imaginárias para algumas ilhas explica? 

Daí que os açorianos por norma (os mais inteligentes e as pessoas mais antigas), nunca se fiarem nas previsões dadas pelos meteorologistas daqui. São um verdadeiro desastre. São no mínimo as piores previsões e as mais cómicas de sempre. Nós açorianos não precisamos de tirar um curso para sabermos prever o nosso tempo... porque o tempo nos Açores é muito difícil de se prever, e só os próprios habitantes locais têm mais consciência e sabedoria em relação ao seu próprio clima do que os não locais.

 E essa das cotas imaginárias foi a maior piada que eu já ouvi em algum dia da minha vida.

Agora diz-me? Vale a pena as pessoas levarem a sério previsões dessa natureza? I don't think so.
As pessoas sabem o clima que têm e já sabem se amanhã vai chover ou fazer vento pelas estrelas, pela lua, pelo orvalho, pela humidade, pelo mar, etc... o meu avô por exemplo no dia antes já sabe se no dia seguinte vai chover ou cair granizo pelas nuvens e pelas estrelas, e ele nc precisou de tirar um curso em meteorologia para saber quando é que tem de ir levar a pastar as suas cabras ao mato, e diga-se de passagem que já tem 88 anos idade, e as suas previsões nunca falharam. Quem diz dele, diz das mais outras pessoas. O povo é sábio meu amigo 

.....e verdade seja dita os antigos nc se enganaram.. ao contrário de meteorologistas de fora que vêm para cá armados em cientistas quando nem conhecem as altitudes máximas de cada ilha e põem-se depois para aí a inventar cotas ao deus dará para as ilhas. Deveras preocupante


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 21:46)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Certo!
> 
> Mas não te esqueças que a altitude também tem aqui um papel preponderante pk se não fosse a essa hora tb não nevaria na Madeira que é muito mais quente que os Açores, ou então até em Madagáscar, para não citar outros exemplos.



Se concordas com o que eu disse, agora vê os meteogramas disponíveis para os Açores e para a Madeira, vê as temperaturas aos 850hPa e 500hPa previstas para as diferentes ilhas, e percebes logo o porquê das cotas previstas.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

AnDré disse:


> Se concordas com o que eu disse, agora vê os meteogramas disponíveis para os Açores e para a Madeira, vê as temperaturas aos 850hPa e 500hPa previstas para as diferentes ilhas, e percebes logo o porquê das cotas previstas.



Mas isso não me interessa a mim!

O que verdadeiramente interessa aqui são as COTAS IMAGINÁRIAS que dão para aquelas ilhas! Cotas estimadas em 940m para o Grupo Ocidental sabendo que as altitudes máximas daquelas ilhas não ultrapassam os 914m..


Eu n posso levar a sério essas previsões se trocam cotas com altitudes.. 
Com cotas dessas e altitudes dessas vai nevar aonde? Só se for em cima da cabeça deles 

Essas previsões são desastrosas e até estou aqui com uma amiga das Flores que trabalha aqui no Nordeste comigo que até riu-se das cotas que esse meteorologista disse ao dar para a ilha dela 

Epáh sem comentários mesmo... hilariante


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2010 às 22:19)

A noite já promete ser fresquinha :







Nas Flores, às 21h, já iam com uns incríveis 6,2ºC! E com uma descida vertiginosa desde as 16H:


----------



## rozzo (26 Fev 2010 às 22:33)

Sinceramente, não acho que as ilhas dos Açores tenham muita retenção de frio, são na generalidade mais estreitas e menos acidentadas, com menos locais "isolados" do mar, comparativamente com a da Madeira.

E como disse o André, é de longe mais importante em ilhas no meio do oceano, o estado da atmosfera nos níveis médios-altos..


----------



## stormy (26 Fev 2010 às 22:52)

boas.
olha, S.Miguel, as ilhas maiores teem capacidade de criar algumas bolsas de frio por irradiação ( inversão termica) mas não é comparavel ao teritorio vasto que é o continente, PI, europa, etc
dai formarem-se apenas umas bolsas de alguns metros e não camadas de centenas ou milhares de metros de ar frio
no continente essas camadas conectam com o ar frio em altura e a atmosfera torna-se na integra fria e capaz de promover a queda de neve, no caso das ilhas a camada é pequena e, tal como acontece no continente quando as camadas de ar frio sao pequenas,  a neve tem que precorrer ar morno antes de chegar ao ar frio, chegando lá já derretida
neste caso supra-citado o que importa é o ar frio em altura e a capacidade que este pode ter de descer e conectar-se ao ar frio em superficie formando-se uma area da atmosfera mais fria
ora, com as ilhas o que importa é sempre o ar frio em altura e nunca as inversões de superficie por serem muito fracas, ok
é este o presente caso nos açores, mas atenção, a cotas superiores á cota maxima não neva logicamente embora em casos de cotas proximas á altitude max da ilha o ar frio possa descer um pouco e causar neve nesses pontos...dificil mas possivel 





sendo assim, dado o maior frio em altura na ilha pequena e maior proximidade do ar frio ao nivel do mar a cota será inferior á ilha grande pois mesmo com inversões estas não conseguem preencher todo o espaço de ar quente até á iso negativa nos 850hpa, se conseguissem é que poderia nevar pois a inversao fria tocaria no frio em altura formando-se um corredor de ar frio onde a neve cairia sem derreter


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Com cotas estimadas de 940m a ilhas onde só têm altitudes inferiores a essa mesma cota, então esperem aí que já volto



Lisboa está praticamente ao nível do mar.

Cota de neve prevista para as próximas horas: (coluna mais à direita)






Onde é que está o erro?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

AnDré disse:


> Onde é que está o erro?




Ok. Mas esses valores são para Lisboa.
Nos Açores o caso é bem diferente e tu deves saber disso melhor do que eu... partindo desse principio vai nevar aonde diz-me? Se há frio em altitude aos 850HP (?) numa ilha que só tem 914m de altitude e com cotas previstas de 940m vai nevar aonde?????????????

 Então amanhã vamos supor que dão neve para aqui a partir dos 990m, e vamos supor que vivo numa região ou ilha que tem apenas a sua maior altitude aos 900m.

Vai nevar aonde?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ok. Mas esses valores são para Lisboa.
> Nos Açores o caso é bem diferente e tu deves saber disso melhor do que eu... partindo desse principio vai nevar aonde diz-me? Se há frio em altitude aos 850HP (?) numa ilha que só tem 914m de altitude e com cotas previstas de 940m vai nevar aonde?????????????
> 
> Então amanhã vamos supor que dão neve para aqui a partir dos 990m, e vamos supor que vivo numa região ou ilha que tem apenas a sua maior altitude aos 900m.
> ...



Nas Flores durante esta noite vão construir uma torre com 50 metros ficando a ilha com 954 metros assim já vai nevar lá!!


----------



## rozzo (26 Fev 2010 às 23:50)

Eu no meio desta "trapalhada" que se está a discutir em círculos (perdoem-me a expressão), só gostava de entender essa das previsões específicas dos meteorologistas a dar cotas às dezenas de metros?

Cota de 940m? Isso é estranhíssimo!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Fev 2010 às 01:01)

rozzo disse:


> Eu no meio desta "trapalhada" que se está a discutir em círculos (perdoem-me a expressão), só gostava de entender essa das previsões específicas dos meteorologistas a dar cotas às dezenas de metros?
> 
> Cota de 940m? Isso é estranhíssimo!



Estranho?
Bota estranho nisso 

Já me fartei de rir aqui aqui à brava com amigos das Flores à custa disso  Eles melhor do que ninguém sabem quando é possível nevar lá ou não e por isso riram-se igualmente comigo à custa disso, e ainda  digo mais: Segundo eles nevar lá é um fenómeno tão raro como em qualquer outra ilha açoriana de grandes altitudes mais altas, exceptuando-se obviamente a ilha do Pico.

Opá o meteorologista prevê uma cota de neve no Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) de 940m

Ora sabendo que a altitude máxima naquele grupo fica-se pelos 914m vai nevar aonde? Só se for em cima da minha cabeça ou de quem disse tal coisa.
O André já me mostrou aí umas tabelas referentes a Lisboa (o que é bastante diferente da situação dos Açores pois os Açores são muito mais montanhosos que Lisboa), mas ainda fiquei na mesma.

Tou à espera que me digam, e aqui ao pessoal das Flores que estão aqui comigo no Nordeste em trabalho, aonde vai nevar? Ou será que tb daqui a bocado vão por cotas tb no Ilhéu de Monchique nas Flores ou no Ilhéu da Baleia na Graciosa? Pois.. daqui a pouco é o ilhéu dos Mosteiros e o de Vila Franca em S.Miguel quem sabe...  é vcs...plas alminhas do purgatório tenham dó 

No Grupo Central as cotas à volta dos 970m e no Grupo oriental à volta dos 1070m. E agora pergunto eu: Porquê? É devido ao frio em altitude? Se for por aí então teremos que ter em conta o factor ALTITUDE das ilhas que no Grupo oriental é a segunda maior depois da ilha do Pico, ou estarei errado?

Eles ontem ainda davam temperaturas baixíssimas para o Grupo Ocidental.. credo  E agora tb já dão temperaturas quase iguais para todo o arquipélago. Báh! Já vi esse filme.

Daí que previsões de cotas de neve para os Açores sejam (e desculpem a expressão aos demais), uma verdadeira fantochada sem pés nem cabeça. Por isso que não podemos levar a sério essas previsões. Ridículas no mínimo. Se houver aqui alguém entendido na matéria e que queira por boa vontade explicar aqui aos açorianos nós estaremos muito gratos porque para burros já nos basta Sócrates.. 

Mas isso é outra história 

Registo agora aqui uma temperatura de 8.8ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Fev 2010 às 01:09)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Nas Flores durante esta noite vão construir uma torre com 50 metros ficando a ilha com 954 metros assim já vai nevar lá!!



lol lol lol lol lol 

Não é preciso tanto amigo!
Eles pegam no nosso edifício Solmar da baixa de Ponta Delgada que aí certamente irão ter neve 

Mas Miguel.. ao menos vá lá que eles sempre foram generosos com São Miguel dando cotas até aos 1070, já não é mau... Temos a fama mas não ficamos com o proveito ... E se tivessemos altitudes aqui de 1900m n tenhas duvidas q iriam continuar a dar cotas de 1700-1800m. Típico já deles!

Mas o problema se queres que eu te diga, é que já nem são as cotas mas sim SEMPRE as mesmas previsões exactas para SEMPRE as mesmas ilhas, o que de facto deixa muito a duvidar. E depois sempre quando surge o inesperado todos exclamam com admiração!

Todas as vezes que a temperatura justifique uma possível queda de neve eles dão SEMPRE as mesmas cotas iguais todos os anos como deram agora para as mesmas ilhas. Conclusão: Uma previsão fracassada e já conhecida por todos os açorianos mais de mil vezes. Realmente eles devem de ter uma preferência ou um amor de estimação qualquer que ainda n percebi lá mto bem pelas ilhas de baixo (como se costuma dizer aqui em S.Miguel). Ilhas essas mais pequenas e de menor capacidade de retenção de frio em altitude do que outras eventualmente maiores. Quando se estuda meteorologia estuda-se TUDO... Estuda-se o relevo, estuda-se a altitude, estuda-se a área, a dimensão, a latitude, longitude, a temperatura de cada ilha, a pressão atmosférica de cada ilha, etc etc....Mas pelos vistos a previsão para queda de neve nos Açores está confinada ao fracasso.
Prova disso foi o ano passado em que apanhei um forte granizão a 600 e poucos metros de altitude, sendo que a maiores altitudes foi realmente comprovada a queda de neve aqui em S.Miguel quando nas restantes ilhas não passaram de simples aguaceiros normais.


Sabes amigo, meu avô é cabreiro e com 88 anos de idade diz-me que no tempo quando ele era novo o Monte Escuro e o Pico da Vara ficavam _"brancos como cal" _semanas seguidas a fio e que os antigos sabiam sempre quando fazia mau tempo ou bom tempo pela observação de estrelas no céu, das nuvens, do mar etc e ele diz _que quando tiver que nevar no Pico da Vara, NEVA e pra isso não é preciso esperar pelos homens do tempo_, e segundo ele _Nosso Senhor quando tiver que mandar pedra... manda e pronto_ . Mas pronto.. são ditados antigos. Aprende-se muito com os idosos acredita. Eles são verdadeiros sábios do tempo.

Aliás ele nunca vê a previsão do tempo na televisão porque ele diz que aquilo é tudo mentira lol.. mas pronto ele fala assim porque habitou-se a calcular a previsão do tempo à sua maneira e olha que ela geralmente nc falha  Aqui no Nordeste há muitas pessoas antigas que guiam o seu dia n pelas previsões do IM mas sim pela sua experiência e sabedoria.

Mas pronto.. com previsões dessas do João Fernandes só mesmo de loucos!!!

E como se diz aqui nos Açores: BEI! BEI! BEI! É UÓÓÓÓMEEEE!!!


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 03:00)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ok. Mas esses valores são para Lisboa.
> Nos Açores o caso é bem diferente e tu deves saber disso melhor do que eu... partindo desse principio vai nevar aonde diz-me? Se há frio em altitude aos 850HP (?) numa ilha que só tem 914m de altitude e com cotas previstas de 940m vai nevar aonde?????????????
> 
> Então amanhã vamos supor que dão neve para aqui a partir dos 990m, e vamos supor que vivo numa região ou ilha que tem apenas a sua maior altitude aos 900m.
> ...



Decididamente não percebeste.
Lisboa está praticamente à cota 0, e não é por isso que não se pode falar de cotas de neve. Ou só porque Lisboa está ao nível do mar, não se pode dizer que nesta altura a cota de neve lá anda nos 2000m?

Se as Flores têm 914m e a cota de neve é de 940m (concordo com o rozzo, acho estranhíssima essa previsão de cota de neve às dezenas de metro), então é óbvio que não vai nevar lá. Senso comum.

A serra da Estrela tem ~2000m, mas suponhamos que a cota de neve prevista é de 2500m, então não nevará lá.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Fev 2010 às 03:24)

AnDré disse:


> Decididamente não percebeste.
> Lisboa está praticamente à cota 0, e não é por isso que não se pode falar de cotas de neve. Ou só porque Lisboa está ao nível do mar, não se pode dizer que nesta altura a cota de neve lá anda nos 2000m?
> 
> Se as Flores têm 914m e a cota de neve é de 940m (concordo com o rozzo, acho estranhíssima essa previsão de cota de neve às dezenas de metro), então é óbvio que não vai nevar lá. Senso comum.
> ...



Falar de cotas de neve é uma coisa, fazer previsões com cotas excessivas a altitudes inferiores às mesmas é outra certo? É o que eu ando aqui a dizer vezes sem conta mas pelos vistos devo de estar a falar açoriano para ninguém me perceber 

Isso eu já percebi rapaz. Era o que eu estava a tentar dizer aqui que até ri-me à brava com isso.Darem cotas de 940m a ilhas que têm a sua expressão máxima aos 914m. Apenas isso! Logo NÃO pode nevar nas Flores, Graciosa, Corvo, (talvez) Faial e Santa Maria. Todas as restantes terão a probabilidade da ocorrência de neve se essas cotas não forem alteradas. Talvez não me tenhas entendido bem, mas eu compreendi o que quiseste dizer.

Com cotas dessas para algumas ilhas daqui só mesmo e como diz o Miguel e muito bem só construindo uma "torre" para verem chegar a neve 

Previsões com cotas dessas só mesmo de gente louca 

Essas cotas não são de se fiar. Se não o são para algumas ilhas dos grupos ocidental e central, muito menos para o Grupo oriental onde dão cotas muito elevadas.

Enfim.. amanhã há mais para ver e se se proporcionar a eventual queda de neve ou não virei aqui relatar o que aconteceu pelos Açores.

Sigo com 8.9ºC


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2010 às 18:11)

Cabeço Gordo (1043 metros), Faial






(c) GEOCRUSOE


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2010 às 18:35)

Espectáculo  Parece que também nevou em São Jorge, para além do Pico claro.


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2010 às 18:42)

Epá então o pessoal dos Açores não reporta nada de ai?

Nem fotos, nada! Teve de ser o nosso Admin Vince a colocar a primeira "prova" do evento de neve e frio! 

Em todo o caso parabéns pela neve! 

E já agora aqui fica mais uma, desta feita do Pico que tem um camadão impressionante 





(c) GEOCRUSOE

Para quem conhece a neve que aparece na foto será a partir de que altitude? 900/1000m?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Fev 2010 às 19:04)

Acabei de ter a notícia que realmente nevou no Pico da Vara em S.Miguel, se bem que mais nas encostas viradas a sul ou seja (Povoação). Daqui vê-se um pequeno manto branco daqui de baixo visto lá em cima, mas calculo que seja granizo e não neve, acho eu 
Infelizmente o trabalho não me permitiu sair daqui e não pude ir mais acima a partir da Algarvia tirar umas boas fotos como tinha prometido, além do tempo estar completamente instável aqui, e o acesso mais lá a cima ser bastante complicado uma vez que não existem estradas, mas apenas trilhos pedestres. 

Agradecia que se houvesse alguém que tivesse conseguido um bom ângulo das mesmas que fizesse o favor de as postar aqui, se bem que brevemente as mesmas irão me ser cedidas.

Neste momento continuo com frio e alguns aguaceiros.

Temperatura local: 6ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Fev 2010 às 19:26)

E realmente confirma-se.

Não foi granizo mas sim neve mesmo no Pico da Vara 

Segundo fontes locais que transitaram pela costa sul de S.Miguel na zona Leste existe um grande manto espesso pela zona sul, não muito visível daqui da costa norte, além do facto de a mesma serra ter estado envolta quase todo o dia sob um forte manto de nuvens.

Vou tentar conseguir as fotos e brevemente colocarei aqui

Sigo com 6ºC


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2010 às 19:33)

Espectacular!!!

Quantas vezes neva assim nos Açores??
A cota está aos 1000 metros.
Será que pode descer mais??


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 19:46)

Parece que S. Jorge também foi contemplada 






fonte


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

Lindo!!
Ainda continuam as temperaturas baixas e precipitação aí?




vinc7e disse:


> Parece que S. Jorge também foi contemplada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Fev 2010 às 21:04)

Sim.
Aqui pela minha zona registo uma máxima de 6.8ºC 

Acho que as pessoas foram apanhadas aqui de surpresa pela neve porque ninguém esperava que ela viesse mesmo a cair, visto que as cotas que davam para aqui eram um desastre. Caiu granizo mas nem me dei ao trabalho de tirar fotos, porque realmente estava era à espera da neve.
O Pico da Vara esteve hoje praticamente coberto de nuvens e até falei com um colega de serviço porque estranhei uma ligeira e pequena presença branca lá por cima e vista com alguma dificuldade daqui do centro da Vila, mas foi-me dito que era granizo "leve", (muito comum lá em cima) daí as pessoas não terem feito caso, quando mais tarde na realidade era mesmo neve embora mais visível na encosta sul da mesma serra ou seja, na minha zona as pessoas nem sabiam que tinha nevado lá em cima, visto a quantidade de nuvens que rodeava o Pico e só as localidades da zona sul da ilha poderiam visualizar alguma coisa como de facto viram. 

Hoje deve ser caso de notícia na RTP-Açores e amanhã virá nos jornais da ilha com toda a certeza.
As fotos serão publicadas aqui mal elas me cheguem às mãos, mas se houver alguém que já as tenha queira fazer o favor de as publicar.
Obrigado!


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2010 às 21:14)

Pela foto da Terceira, tendo aquela monte 1000 e tal metros, a acumulação parece estar nuns 900m.
Portanto deverá ter nevado sem acumulação uns metros abaixo, quem sabe.. No intervalo 600-800m..

Muito bonita essa de S.Jorge!


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 21:30)

actioman disse:


> Para quem conhece a neve que aparece na foto será a partir de que altitude? 900/1000m?



De manhã, quando se viu neve na webcam das Lajes do Pico tinha referido que a cota deveria andar nos 1200m. 

Mas parece que na encosta oeste a cota de neve foi bastante inferior. Assim a olho, diria que anda em torno dos 800m.


----------



## irpsit (28 Fev 2010 às 07:42)

Máxima bem baixa!
Que cotas estás?

Em princípio a uns 500 metros acima de onde estás já pode nevar....
Assumindo uma descida de 1ºC por cada 100 metros...

Sim, a cota deve ter andado nos 800-900 metros, e coma acumulação acima dos 1000 metros como vemos nas diversas fotos.




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sim.
> Aqui pela minha zona registo uma máxima de 6.8ºC
> 
> Acho que as pessoas foram apanhadas aqui de surpresa pela neve porque ninguém esperava que ela viesse mesmo a cair, visto que as cotas que davam para aqui eram um desastre. Caiu granizo mas nem me dei ao trabalho de tirar fotos, porque realmente estava era à espera da neve.
> ...


----------



## Hazores (28 Fev 2010 às 13:52)

bom dia pessoal!!

depois de um fim de semana tão esperado, não consegui ir ao cimo da serra, mas houve quem fosse e disse mesmo que nunca tinha visto tanta neve lá em cima

deixos aqui umas fotos do blog lestada surf spot que estiveram lá em cima








isto é a vista para o interior da serra






vista sobre as costa Oeste até Angra (para quem conhece ´no fundo é o monte brasil)


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2010 às 14:03)

Bonitas fotos 

Estive algumas vezes na Terceira e gostei bastante.


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2010 às 15:14)

irpsit disse:


> Máxima bem baixa!
> Que cotas estás?
> 
> Em princípio a uns 500 metros acima de onde estás já pode nevar....
> ...




Ele não se refere à máxima do dia ( penso eu), mas à temperatura do momento.


----------



## vinc7e (28 Fev 2010 às 16:58)

Serra de Sta Barbara


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Fev 2010 às 18:35)

Boas.
Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos  do blog  "Candilhes" e da Associação Ecológica Amigos dos Açores, que subiram até ao cimo do Monte Escuro e da Lagoa do Fogo em São Miguel onde foi possível presenciar essas bonitas fotos de ontem que aqui vos mostro:

[URL=http://img694.imageshack.us/i/imagem0208.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img90.imageshack.us/i/imagem0212.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img691.imageshack.us/i/imagem0213.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/mg5402a.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img163.imageshack.us/i/mg5410a.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img98.imageshack.us/i/mg5414a.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img90.imageshack.us/i/mg5419a.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Hazores (28 Fev 2010 às 18:52)

vinc7e disse:


> Serra de Sta Barbara



esta foto está linda....


----------



## Hazores (28 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

foi desta que houve igualdade..... neve nas ilhas todas, as que tem potencial para isso, claro que Corvo, Graciosa e Santa Maria é quase impossivel nevar, quando nevar nestas ilhas as outras tem neve até ao mar....


----------



## irpsit (28 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Líndissimas fotos. E se os Açores já são belos por si, ainda mais belos ficam.


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2010 às 19:24)

Sem dúvida cada fotografia mais bela que a anterior. Mais uma evento digno de destaque neste Inverno de memória!


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 21:23)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> [URL=http://img691.imageshack.us/i/imagem0213.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL]



Belos registos. 

A que altitude está esta estação, alguém sabe?
Seria muito bom se os seus dados fossem disponibilizados on-line.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Fev 2010 às 21:37)

Essa estação e esses registos dizem respeito entre uma altitude de 889 a 947 metros de altitude, acima do nível do mar, sensivelmente na zona central da ilha.

Pelos vistos as cotas pessimistas e inicialmente previstas, e as outras generosas demais que davam para algumas outras ilhas (o caso dos 940m), ficaram todas em água de bacalhau  Daí que as cotas de neve serem muito difíceis de se preverem para os Açores.

Estranho que cá ninguém falou nem sabe se caiu ou não neve nas Flores...

Estranho


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boas.
> Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos  do blog  "Candilhes" e da Associação Ecológica Amigos dos Açores, que subiram até ao cimo do Monte Escuro e da Lagoa do Fogo em São Miguel onde foi possível presenciar essas bonitas fotos de ontem que aqui vos mostro:
> 
> [URL=http://img694.imageshack.us/i/imagem0208.jpg/]
> ...



Excelentes Fotos! Foram tiradas ao inicio da manhã? É que quando eu subi lá cima a neve estava quase toda derretida e só deu para tirar as fotos que coloquei aqui no forum


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

AnDré disse:


> Belos registos.
> 
> A que altitude está esta estação, alguém sabe?
> Seria muito bom se os seus dados fossem disponibilizados on-line.



Em que local fica essa estação? Pico da Barrosa? Tem dados online?


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2010 às 23:29)

Miguel pelo exif das fotos foram tiradas pelas 10h da manhã!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2010 às 23:36)

actioman disse:


> Miguel pelo exif das fotos foram tiradas pelas 10h da manhã!



obrigado!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

Ou muito me engano ou ainda vamos ter mais alguma surpresa, de segunda para terça feira. Com ventos de Norte e o GFS a dar cotas aqui para a Lagoa de 880 m. Já não digo nada.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2010 às 00:51)

*Neve no Pico*
​CopyRight@picoferreira


----------

